# perfekcionismus vs. perfekcionalismus



## Linni

Jaký je rozdíl mezi slovy "perfekcionismus" a "perfekcionalismus"? (Jestli nějaký rozdíl vůbec existuje.)


----------



## K.u.r.t

Podle mě je jenom perfekcionismus. Ostatní formy jsou jen obměny tohoto slova. 

Touha být dokonalý

Zdroj zde


----------



## Linni

K.u.r.t said:


> Podle mě je jenom perfekcionismus. Ostatní formy jsou jen obměny tohoto slova.
> 
> Touha být dokonalý
> 
> Zdroj zde


 
Slovo perfekcionalismus jsem četla v časopise 100+1 (což sice neznamená, že to slovo musí nutně eistovat), ale když ho zadám hledat na Googlu, najde mi to 602 stran... 

Jde tedy o nesprávný výraz, který se začal používat, nebo je to i nějak kodifikované?


----------



## K.u.r.t

Tak na tohle úplně odpovědět neumím, ale myslím, že jazyk není určen pravidly, jakkoli se o to lidé snaží, spíš naopak ... Pravidla jsou většinou za jazykem krok pozadu. Dobře na to jdou v Anglii, kde se "správné" a "nesprávné" slovo neurčí befehlem z ústavu pro jazyk český, ale jedná se o přesně dokumentovaný proces, kdy se každé nové slovo posuzuje podle toho kolik lidí a jak dlouho je používá. Každý rok se tak zásoba "správných" slov rozšiřuje.


----------



## Jana337

Já používám jenom perfekcionismus. Perfekcionalismus mi připadá jako přeřeknutí.

Jana


----------



## Linni

Takže by se dalo říci, že angličtina nemá žádná přesná pravidla v oblasti použití slovní zásoby a pravopisu? 
Podle čeho ale posoudí, že určité slovo už je používané často a hodně lidmi?


----------



## K.u.r.t

Jsou na to týmy, které to mají v popisu práce. Dělají práci v terénu nebo si zjednávají průzkumy. Je to prestižní záležitost, každý tým okolo slovníku se snaží mít co největší a aktuální slovní zásobu, to, že se vše nedostane skrz síta potom slovníku také zvyšuje prestiž.

Ale shora direktivně daná pravidla angličtina opravdu nemá. Ani co do pravopisu ani co do výslovnosti.


----------



## Linni

Aha, díky za informace... Možná bych to měla vědět, ale pro mě je to opravdu novinka!


----------



## babylonanka

Perfekcionismus je spravne, clovek si muze pomoci slovem perfekcionista. Nikdy bych nepouzila slovo perfekcionalista.


----------



## jester.

Wow. This looks a lot like a ne'me'cký (  ) word. Am I right in thinking that this word came from German to Czech?


----------



## Jana337

jester. said:


> Wow. This looks a lot like a ne'me'cký (  ) word. Am I right in thinking that this word came from German to Czech?


We do have a lot of německých slov, but perfekcionismus exists in Romance languages as well, and the root is undeniably Latin. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Of course, but the ending "-ismus" made me think that it has to be a word imported from German.


----------



## Jana337

Not necessarily.  Every -ism is -ismus in Czech, like in German, Latin and other languages.


----------



## Wichaela

Linni said:


> Jaký je rozdíl mezi slovy "perfekcionismus" a "perfekcionalismus"? (Jestli nějaký rozdíl vůbec existuje.)


“....Odborníci definují perfekcionISMUS jako kombinaci nadměrně vysokých osobních standardů a příliš kritického sebehodnocení...”, tedy může blokovat člověka. Nic není dost dobré....

Perfekcionalismus oproti tomu umožňuje  vytvořit opravdu do detailu dokonalou práci. Neblokuje, vede k vynikajícím výsledkům.


----------

